# red sea flora base?



## deacon69 (Nov 12, 2008)

Does this substrate create a cycle like the aquasoil?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope, not that I've heard of.

Also, the instructions on the bag say to replace it once or twice a year...are you going to do that?

I'd just stick with AquaSoil, Eco-Complete, or Flourite.


----------



## zzyzx85 (Feb 13, 2008)

it's the original substrate I have in my tank. It was okay, but I thought it wasn't dense enough. Plants kept coming loose from it. Now I have flourite mixed into it.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

I have it in my tank and it is good as Aqua soil.


----------



## deacon69 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks all....its just a learning curve tank and i already bought the stupid red sea stuff....My next tank will be an ada with AS.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Flora Base is as good as ADA AS from what I've heard.

I've also heard a rumor it was made in the same factory lol...

I've used it for many years without problems. Just remember it is a clay substrate and it will break down if you want it to.

I've never had any mush problems...

When I took it out of my 55g after two years or so it still held its shape. (I was switching to sand for unrelated reasons)

Have fun with it, its great stuff.

-Andrew


----------



## jread (Jan 2, 2004)

I used it in my first planted tank. I thought it was great as far as growing plants, but it was way too light to hold anything down. I constantly had to replant many plants as they always floated to the top (planting glosso in flora base was an absolute nightmare).

It is good stuff, though. I would just recommend putting something on top of it or mixing it with something more dense to make planting a little less frustrating.

My 10g with flora base:


----------



## deacon69 (Nov 12, 2008)

Cool ill just add a top layer of AS overtop of it..


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I just really dislike the color, personally.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

lauraleellbp said:


> I just really dislike the color, personally.


It looks much better in person I find.

I guess the neutral brown grows on you after a while...

-Andrew


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

do you really have to replace it once a year?


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

chris127 said:


> do you really have to replace it once a year?


Manufactuirer says on the bag that you do, users who have tried it say no. Best way for you to know for sure is to try it yourself and see what happens after a year.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i might just have to


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Its gonna be hard to find the differences if you keep it for a year compared to just getting it.

I still have it mixed with my Aquasoil and its doesn't get mushy.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

I've been using the stuff for years, I love it, love it better than AS.. yep

You folks that had trouble with it holding plants? you obviously didn't have it
deep enough, you want about 3" no less, add peat underneath for extra punch
in plant growth. 

Replace, are you kidding, send it to me if you trash it.


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

this is a good thread..I too had the same question. More input please.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Does peat really help plant growth?


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Yes, especially for bog plants, tonina, erios and many others.
it is the organics in the peat that decompose which feeds
the micro-organism and plants.


----------

